# Drowning at C.J.



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

http://www.wdtn.com/news/local/clark/search-for-woman-at-buck-creek-st-park

Always hate this stuff. Be careful out there.

MC


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Please WEAR your PFDs...very likely she was not. And not to be an (deleted) but don`t LET me see anyone with kids in their boat without them WEARING them...I will call the Ranger/ Watercraft for exactly this reason...


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Please WEAR your PFDs...very likely she was not. And not to be an (deleted) but don`t LET me see anyone with kids in their boat without them WEARING them...I will call the Ranger/ Watercraft for exactly this reason...


They only have to wear them on 18 ft or less boats i believe.


----------



## Bossman302 (Mar 20, 2012)

Sad to hear of something like this, Life jackets are made for a reason...


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Am almost certain any child under the age of 12 on any boat on Ohio waters are required to WEAR them. If as an adult, someone chooses not to wear their PFD, so be it. But allowing a child who may have no idea of the potential danger not to is criminally irresponsible. I make my own grandkids and their friends WEAR their seatbelts in vehicles too. I personally would NOT want to survive an accident where my grandchild or anyone else`s kid drowned because I just did not insist that they WEAR them...it would haunt me for the remainder of my life...and Bossman you are right; they are called "LIFE PRESERVERS" for a very good reason !


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Am almost certain any child under the age of 12 on any boat on Ohio waters are required to WEAR them. If as an adult, someone chooses not to wear their PFD, so be it. But allowing a child who may have no idea of the potential danger not to is criminally irresponsible. I make my own grandkids and their friends WEAR their seatbelts in vehicles too. I personally would NOT want to survive an accident where my grandchild or anyone else`s kid drowned because I just did not insist that they WEAR them...it would haunt me for the remainder of my life...and Bossman you are right; they are called "LIFE PRESERVERS" for a very good reason !


Having your child wear a "Life Preserver" is just being a responsible adult...Dale can swim very well for an 11y/o, but as you saw at the cover drop, as soon as he got on a boat, his life jacket was on...always!

My heart goes out to any parent that survives their child...under any circumstances! 
Heard the victim was an adult, hopefully someone learns from this tragedy.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

As far as the law goes it is children under 10 on boats less than 18ft must wear their life jacket at all times. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lowell H Turner said:


> Am almost certain any child under the age of 12 on any boat on Ohio waters are required to WEAR them. If as an adult, someone chooses not to wear their PFD, so be it. But allowing a child who may have no idea of the potential danger not to is criminally irresponsible. I make my own grandkids and their friends WEAR their seatbelts in vehicles too. I personally would NOT want to survive an accident where my grandchild or anyone else`s kid drowned because I just did not insist that they WEAR them...it would haunt me for the remainder of my life...and Bossman you are right; they are called "LIFE PRESERVERS" for a very good reason !


 
I have to say my boat is over 18' but my kids still wear there lifejackets when on it... But Lowell your recolection of the law is incorrect, here it is straight from the dnr website: Ohio law REQUIRES life jackets to be worn for children less than 10 years of age on any vessel less than 18 feet in length.


----------



## Xim2coolx (May 12, 2013)

It was a 54 year old women that fell out of the boat, not a child. Very very sad either way. If theres any notion/question in your head about your ability to swim you should wear a life jacket.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

CJ, like most man-made lakes, has a weird current and undertow...it is also highly affected by wind...then add the Springs and the mixing of water and you have a recipe for disaster if you are not A VERY STRONG swimmer!
I have been in the water enough times at CJ to feel that initial panic and have been able to collect myself numerous times to pull myself out of the water..I am a GREAT swimmer...but, my dumb -ss is the reason I'm so strict with Dale or friends that can't swim...you can't prepare for the weight of clothes or shoes or the shock to your system if you accidently go in...most panic!
My worst time was in the far south end in the Fall...I tried to grab a Gator that came off at the rocks and I went in...when I tried to stand up the moss/algae covered rocks were so slick I kept sliding deeper and deeper due to the weight of my clothes...that water was cold and I knew I had to get out...I swam to the shallow rocks and pulled myself out on my hands and knees...luckily my jeans provided grip on the rocks! I sat there thinking how stupid it was to go in after a fish...I had the "runs" for a couple days due to all the lake water that I drank! 
If I wouldn't have had Life Guard and Scuba training I think I would have been in trouble also!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

I humbly apologize that was incorrect as far as to the required age. That said will ask this: if a kid or adult falls in from a 19` boat will that ASSURE their survival ? Unfortunately, no. Was a parachute rigger a long time ago, survival equipment was what I did. Survival gear was invented and even today is still being improved because the need for it was written in blood, agony, regret, and very long lasting sorrow. Even on a 19+` boat, my grandkids are WEARING them...


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Lowell H Turner said:


> I humbly apologize that was incorrect as far as to the required age. That said will ask this: if a kid or adult falls in from a 19` boat will that ASSURE their survival ? Unfortunately, no. Was a parachute rigger a long time ago, survival equipment was what I did. Survival gear was invented and even today is still being improved because the need for it was written in blood, agony, regret, and very long lasting sorrow. Even on a 19+` boat, my grandkids are WEARING them...


 
As I stated in my first post... My kids always have their life jackets on when they are on my boat or any boat for that matter.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Doubt you will ever regret making them wear them...


----------



## cjpolecat (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't think the size of the boat or the age really matters, It's the access to water, common sense, being closely watched etc. Like use your head for something besides keeping your ears apart. My 2 cents worth. CJP


----------



## Bossman302 (Mar 20, 2012)

Agreed with lowell and cjpolecat, A life jacket is there for a reason. If I owned a boat there would always be enough life jackets there, no matter how old the person or how large the boat. I couldnt live with myself if someone died because I didnt have something on my boat that should have always been there in the first place. Common sense is something that appears to be lacking in todays world...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Talked to one of my buddies at football practice who's on the police force....a life jacket wasn't going to save this woman...and there is ALOT more to the story!


----------



## Bossman302 (Mar 20, 2012)

What did you hear? I havent heard any legit details on it yet.


----------



## fshman_165 (May 26, 2004)

I was there when the first responders showed up at the main boat ramp. I fished as the search began. I was fishing when a pontoon (a volunteer who offered his boat to help) came in with a man wrapped in blankets. 3 officers proceeded to question him quite intensely for about 20 minutes. At that point, I was approached by a Ranger and a State trooper, who politely apologized for interrupting my fishing, but asked me if i could collect my gear and leave since the area was now a crime scene. So there is definitely more to the story.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Bossman302 said:


> What did you hear? I havent heard any legit details on it yet.


How do I word this nicely..."marriage issues" and the prop got her!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Anybody that read the story in the NewsSun could see that it didn't make any sense at all. The story immediately raises many, many questions and doesn't add up in the least. Definately more to come on this one......


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Intimidator said:


> How do I word this nicely..."marriage issues" and the prop got her!




from WHIO TV. 

http://www.whiotv.com/news/news/water-rescue-underway-at-buck-creek-park/nZS2Q/

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

